# My Blk Mrkt



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

All right I finally got around to taking some decent pics and the time to write this thread up. First off I want go give some props to Adam, Carter, Mondo, and the whole blk mrkt crew for taking care of me and making such an awesome frame and other parts and for just being awesome guys to deal with and talk with. Second thanks goes to Eric over at Deity for taking time out of his day to call me personally about my order and so forth and being an awesome person and also thanks to the rest of Deity. Last I need to thank Neil, Sam, Cam, and Kyle and Kevin at transition, Neil took care of me and my friend with lots of stuff and is an awesome guy and so is the rest of the transition crew. Also have to thank my friend Rob for lacing up my wheels and everyone else who helped me with this bike.

As for the set up the spec list is as follows: *updated*

Spec list: 
08 Black Market Riot Frame
08 Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1
Primo Excel Cranks
Primo euro bb
Deity Components Stem
Transition TBC revolution 32h hubs
Sun Ringle Rhyno Lite rims
Avid Juicy 5 rear brake
Turvativ Hussefelt os bars
ODI Rogue lock on grips
Crank Brothers 50/50x
KMC SS chain
Maxis Holy Roller tires
Black Market Riot Stick 
Black Market Brass Knuckle Saddle
Kink 30t chain ring
Single Speed set up in the rear with 12t cog
Surly Seat Clamp
Colony BMX CO integrated head set

The bike is an absolute dream to ride and I love riding it. Finally on to some pics

Thanks

Adam


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, that thing looks gangsta. I like it.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

this bike is awesome. 
I would replace cranks and go micro-drive (it's cooler) but unless that this bike is perfect! You are probably lighter for some serious $$$


----------



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

Have to say that looks awesome. Give us some action shots when you start riding it!


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

congrats on the new bike! Do you like those pedals?


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

That's a kickass bike. Excellent build choice. Did you build up the wheels yourself? 

Only one nitpick: Ditch the aluminum risers and go with some nice crmos. Aluminum bars on a beautiful steel frame just doesn't sit well with me...however, it's your preference, and more power to ya' if you like the aluminum better.:thumbsup:

Once again, awesome build...
Tim


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks for all the comments I appreciate it, I have ridden it a bunch just no pics of me riding it.

I do like the pedals they are 08 50/50's which had some changes compared to the 07's.
The wheels where built by a friend who did an awesome job

As for the bars yeah I eventully want to put on some Deity bars probably will after christmas just got those for real cheap so I could have some bars.

oh yeah and the micro drive cranks, I mainly ride at a local bmx track that has decent jumps and plus its liek 5mins away but I need the gearing there because its a lot of pedaling to get speed. 

Thanks again for all the comments


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Deity bars are still aluminum.

Slick build. Personally, I'd replace the cranks before the bars, but that's me. Have fun with the new whip.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Damn nice looking bike
no criticizm from me 

oh ya my friend has jucy 7 and you can adjust the lever reach. Can you do that on your jucy 5s ?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

sexy!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Juicy 5 and 7 both have lever reach adjust. Juicy 5 does not have the red knob for the pad contact adjust.


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah what he said lol,


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice dude awsome bike. Maybe if you got the time and cash paint those rims black...thatll look HOT!


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah they are black thing is they where dual duty so the silver is just the strip for linear brakes. I just wanted to run them to save money and they are ryhno lytes which are pretty strong.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Well done. They are fun bikes.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I thought the 08 DJ1's had the nickel coated sanctions?


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

no, the 4x's do but not the DJ1


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

What was the final weight of the build? I too have a nice new 08' Riot that I just finished (Look for the 'Black and Chrome' thread). These frames are so perfect. I love mine as well. Nice job. Good to see other terrific builds.

Looks like you have it dialed as a BMX bike. Like others I like the smaller drive set-up but I ride indoor park as well and need the tighter clearance for the 1/4 pipe copings.. Currently have a 25t/14t combo. But I understand your set-up as a BMX'er. Very cool.


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks, your deff is awesome too and I agree about the frames being perfect. 

Mine is set up for more as a bmx bike because I mainly ride at a bmx track because its the only thing I know of in my area that is close and has decent jumps. I would like to go micro drive I just need to learn a little bit more about it, I do have some 13t and 12t cogs around and after christmas could treat myself to a new crankset and save the current ones for a dh build.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Micro drive is cool but you have to go to BMX cranks to do it. The smallest chainring I have seen for a 104bp on a MTB crank is 32. So right away you are limited. On my last ride I had a 32/16 and it was pretty nice. Since I was going to the micro drive I had to switch out the Saints for a BMX set-up. In the end the cranks were lighter and able to put any size ring on.

I was going to put the Saints in this bike but since I was going to be riding indoor park for the winter I wanted the clearance. The Riot has a lower BB to begin with than my Chameleon had.

My Argyle is due in this Friday to complete the build. Right now I am at about 28.5lbs. Should be at an even 29 with the new fork.


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah I know i need new cranks which is something I want anyway, as for the weight mine weighed in about 30 but it was a fish scale lol. I was looking at these cranks to run, http://www.danscomp.com/451180.php?cat=PARTS


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

karmapolice said:


> yeah I know i need new cranks which is something I want anyway, as for the weight mine weighed in about 30 but it was a fish scale lol. I was looking at these cranks to run, http://www.danscomp.com/451180.php?cat=PARTS


That crank is clean, nice an simple
Me likes the bones cranks 
http://mrpbike.com/product.php?section=product&item=bones


----------



## BlkMrktMondo (Nov 8, 2007)

Bike looks sick Adam - nice build. Enjoy the ride!!

-Mondo @ Blk Mrkt Inc.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Just a comment on the brakes... You're supposed to run the top pinch clamp bolt the whole way against the lever body, then bring the bottom one down to tighten it. I know what you were thinking, but thats how those clamps are designed.


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

BlkMrktMondo said:


> Bike looks sick Adam - nice build. Enjoy the ride!!
> 
> -Mondo @ Blk Mrkt Inc.


Appreciate it Mondo, what was that second set of tires you where telling me about I couldn't remember. Yeah A grove thanks, I will fix that right now I am drinking rum in coke so probably not a good idea lol.


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

*update*, Well I got some early Christmas money and finally got to go micro drive, shout out to Lifetime Bikes in Loganville, ga for being awesome guys. I have known the owner for quite sometime and he is a down to earth awesome guy who rides anything and everything with a mainly bmx/mtb background and knows his stuff. I came to my parents for Christmas and go to go to the shop which is close by and picked up some cranks and a few other parts here are some updated pics of the bike and pics of the parts. New gearing is 30t up fornt and 12t in the rear simillar ratio to what I had before.

If you in Georgia and near Gwinnett or Dahlonega go check them out 
Lifetime Bikes


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

your BLK MRKT is SRS BSNS


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

nice  

which bb r u using?


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

the current bb in it is a primo euro one that came with the cranks, thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

That looks great. I too just got a new ring and cog. Got a tree splined 22t which goes directly on the splined spindle. 12t is a Mosh. Now I have 1/8" all around.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

How does the 30/12 combo feel? Muste be pretty good on a BMX track..


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah its really good on the bmx track which is the nicest closet place to ride by my house so thats why I mainly run that setup even though I usually just do sections of the track. thats cool you will have to post pics up once you take some


----------

